# First Plumeria of the season



## MorandiWine (Jul 15, 2017)

Plumerias bloom late for us here in the SF Bay Area. I pull them in for the winter until there is no more risk of frost. Looks like I have six others just about ready to open too! My daughter loves "Hawaii Flowers" in her hair.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 15, 2017)

Mine won't bloom until September, well the one dwarf one I have. I should look into standards as they are deciduous and I can put them in the dark basement in the winter?


----------



## abax (Jul 15, 2017)

Your daughter certainly has a flair for the dramatic. The
flowers are beautiful.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm a big fan of Plumerias.

Superb!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 16, 2017)

I've only seen white and pink with/without orange tone.
This yellow one is beautiful!!!

I didn't know they make so many flowers on a short tree like this!
Your daughter is adorable also! 

Does this variety have nice fragrance??


----------

